# Memorable 80's Pop/Rock



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Songs/Videos that give you nostalgia. 
A-ha - Take on Me to start it off. Such a great song.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Some more


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Favorites of mine from the venerable Joe Jackson:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy to see ABBA with my favourite song. They were far better than many give them credit for.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Art Rock said:


> Happy to see ABBA with my favourite song. They were far better than many give them credit for.


I completely agree with that. They were genius for pop music. So catchy, yet so complex and inspired melodies. Almost nobody ever came close to them. People simply think that ABBA made some simple candy pop tunes. Yes, it may sound like that if you don't listen or if you're tone deaf for melody. They made some of the most complex melodies in pop, if not the most complex. Just listen for example 'The Name of the Game'. There is no even standard form 'verse-chorus' or 'verse-bridge-chorus' in melody. There is something that looks almost like 'verse-bridge1-chorus1-bridge2-chorus2'. But those 2 guys are really gifted songwriters. They actualy didn't compose 1 really weak song in almost whole career. And all those backing vocals and instrumental melodies mixed with main melody... simply genius. It's almost like classical music in pop form. To me, they are for sure the best pop band ever.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

Art Rock said:


> Happy to see ABBA with my favourite song. They were far better than many give them credit for.


Well, yes...and worse than some others gave them credit for...and as good as even others gave them credit for!

They were a great pop band (not just good)...but is anyone of any significance saying anything different?


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

MacLeod said:


> Well, yes...and worse than some others gave them credit for...and as good as even others gave them credit for!
> 
> They were a great pop band (not just good)...but is anyone of any significance saying anything different?


Ok, this is hard for me to understand, but if I got it correctly, I guess that the biggest significance about ABBA has my opinion to me


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Talking Heads for me.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Nurse With Wound - The Schmurz (Unsullied By Suckling)


holy crap .


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

starthrower said:


> Talking Heads for me.


Their first four albums are probably too good to be called pop, but yeah this.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Speaking In Tongues isn't too shabby either. But Remain In Light, imo, is one of the greatest albums ever, by any band!


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

70s pop > 80s pop


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Listening to some Dokken: Back for the Attack. There's a flash from the past! 
my favorites from the album are

Night by Night
Cry of the Gypsy
Dream Warriors

(especially the last one)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

XTC - Senses Working Overtime
The Smiths - How Soon is Now?
Katrina & The Waves - Going Down to Liverpool
The Cult - Love Removal Machine.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I was obsessed with this album.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*Fin de siècle Altered Images*


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry, Chi_townPhilly, but Claire Grogan's voice used to really do my head in! :lol:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of my personal favourites:


----------



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

The album "Duke" by Genesis (1980) is pretty amazing in my book. And "Abacab", while having some weak points, has just as good high points like the song "Me & Sarah Jane".


----------

